# Ist Webstart die richtige Wahl



## Thomas Lorenz (28. Sep 2010)

Servus Gemeinde, 

meine Swinganwendung soll auf mehreren Clients laufen. 
Die Clients befinden sich in einem firmeninternen Intranet und greifen auf einen Server zu.

Beim Start der Anwendung muss der Benutzername an das Programm übergeben werden.
Das bedeutet : 
Wenn der User sich an dem Rechner anmeldet gibt er Benutzernamen und Kennwort ein.
Dieser Benutzername (System.getProperty("user.name")
muss nun an das Programm übergeben werden.

Auf dem Server liegen :

- eine Derby Datenbank (Servermode).
  Dieses DB wird von allen Usern verwendet.
- mehrere Textdateien die Anwendungseinstellungen enthalten.
- mehrere Userdateien, die Einstellungen für jeden einzelnen User enthalten.

Die genannten Dateien werden gelesen und beschrieben.

Meine Idee war, dass ich per Webstart die entsprechenden Links an die User versende und diese dann bequem das Programm starten können.
Meine Kenntnisse mit Webstart sind recht bescheiden (!), jedoch las ich, dass man externen Datei- / Datenbankzugriff erst Rechte zuteilen muss.
Es ist aber wie oben schon gesagt wichtig, dass der Benutzername übergeben wird.
Nur registrierte User dürfen das Programm starten.

Ist Webstart für solche Aufgaben überhaupt geeignet ?
Wenn nicht, was wäre die bessere Lösung?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## hansmueller (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

in deinem Fall würde ich, um dem Programm umfassende Rechte zu geben, alle Jars signieren.
Schau dir dazu diesen Link an: http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/94590-java-webstart-startet-jar-file.html#post617654

Man kann über die JNLP-Datei es auch so einrichten, daß auf dem Clientrechner automatisch eine Desktop-Verknüpfung und ein Startmenü-Eintrag erstellt wird.

Ein Update des Programmes läßt sich auch steuern und wird von WebStart vorgenommen. Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Ich denke mal, daß besonderst die Verteilung und das Updaten der Software eine besonder Stärke von WebStart ist.

Wie das mit den Schreib- und Leserechten auf dem Server funktioniert, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich das so noch nie ausprobiert habe. Bisher habe ich immer alle benötigten Dateien komplett auf den Client übertragen. Aber ich denke mal, daß es eigendlich funktionieren müßte.

Am besten schreibst du ein kleines Testprogramm, mit dem du ausprobierst, ob du wie gewünscht auf die Datenbank und die diversen Dateien zugreifen und diese auch verändern kannst.

Hier ein paar interessante Links (Achtung, einige Seiten sind schon etwas älter und nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand):
Lopica - Web Start Paradise - Web Start Encyclopedia - Web Start Tools
Unofficial Java Web Start/JNLP FAQ
Java Web Start Developer Guide
Java(TM) Web Start
JNLP File Syntax

Bedenke aber eines: WebStart ist keine triviale Sache.
Man kann damit eine Menge netter Dinge machen.
Es hält aber auch ein paar Gemeinheiten bereit. (Siehe hierzu diverse Foreneinträge bzgl. WebStart.)

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (29. Sep 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort !

Könntest ihr mir trotzdem noch ein paar Stichworte zu den Problemen geben?


----------

